# hand cleaners



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2009/05/07/does-hand-sanitizer-kill-bacteria-and-viruses/

Nelson in this post has a great idea for making your own , I looked around for good clean ethanol and came up with everclear booze 190 proof or 95% ethanol , just need to add a little water to right % .

Also sugardine http://preparednessadvice.com/medical/sugardine-easy-use-homemade-antiseptic/#comment-96346 easily made .


----------

